# Whats in Here



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This section is for all journals where members are competing, this does not have to be a Bodybuilding show could be strongman, Power-lifting etc....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ahh good idea


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Happy Days!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

can you get one transferred from the other journal section?

^^^forget this...i just read the other thread properly about mailing mods^^^^ DOH !


----------

